# Millions of patients are told 'DON'T go to A&E' unless you're dying as covid cases are highest ever!



## Amity Island (Apr 8, 2022)

After a massive vaccination rollout, millions of patients were today urged not to go to A&E unless they are dying after six trusts warned of waits of up to 12 hours in emergency departments as the Covid-fuelled NHS crisis continues to bite.









						Millions of patients are told 'don't go to A&E' unless you're dying
					

Trusts across West Yorkshire and Harrogate in North Yorkshire claimed Covid pressures have left them with no choice but to prioritise patients in 'genuine, life-threatening situations'.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




"Covid rates highest we've ever seen" in England









						Covid rates in England are now the 'highest we've EVER seen'
					

Professor Paul Elliott, an Imperial College London epidemiologist, said almost five per cent of over-75s are infected, which is 'a bit of a worry because that's the most vulnerable group'.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## rayray119 (Apr 8, 2022)

Well sometimes you do need to go to a and e for other reasons


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 8, 2022)

I think this demonstrates how effective a lot of the measures have been. 

With the dropping of mandated mask wearing, increased social mixing and less working from home (alongside yet another variant that is highly transmissible) Covid infection has had a much easier time. 

If it weren’t for the vaccines making sure that most cases only give rise to a mild illness and reducing transmission to some degree the number of cases (is it now 1 in 10 or 1 in 20 rather than 1 in 200 as they once were) would have led to many more hospitalisations and I suspect the NHS would have been completely overwhelmed.


----------



## rayray119 (Apr 8, 2022)

Hard to listen to the that advice when my doctors make it impossible to get appointment there.


----------



## rayray119 (Apr 8, 2022)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I think this demonstrates how effective a lot of the measures have been.
> 
> With the dropping of mandated mask wearing, increased social mixing and less working from home (alongside yet another variant that is highly transmissible) Covid infection has had a much easier time.
> 
> If it weren’t for the vaccines making sure that most cases only give rise to a mild illness and reducing transmission to some degree the number of cases (is it now 1 in 10 or 1 in 20 rather than 1 in 200 as they once were) would have led to many more hospitalisations and I suspect the NHS would have been completely overwhelmed.


Plus the no longer being able to get lartal flow tests. I woke with crowds so I want to make sure all is okay before going into work (as well as when I'm I'll gernallly) but the government have stoped me being able to do that.


----------



## rayray119 (Apr 8, 2022)

travellor said:


> Are you saying cowards test, or cowards want others to test.
> Or they are cowards for another reason.
> Just wondering, as my daughter is a front line nurse in the NHS who has had covid three times, and she certainly tests, and supported tests.


Sorry misspelt I meant I work with crowds


----------



## rayray119 (Apr 8, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> Sorry misspelt I meant I work with crowds


I meant I want to be freely able to test for the fact I woke with crowds so want to test to make sure everythings okay before a shift but can no longer get free lartal flow tests.


----------



## travellor (Apr 8, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> I meant I want to be freely able to test for the fact I woke with crowds so want to test to make sure everythings okay before a shift but can no longer get free lartal flow tests.



Sorry, deleted the comment!


----------



## gll (Apr 8, 2022)

Ahh but if no ones testing that means there's no covid right? 
(just to be clear 100% sarcasm)


----------



## rayray119 (Apr 8, 2022)

gll said:


> Ahh but if no ones testing that means there's no covid right?
> (just to be clear 100% sarcasm)


I wouldn't be surprised if that was governments thinking


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Apr 8, 2022)

Amity Island said:


> Not wearing masks, socialising, working at work etc is all perfectly normal (i still remember lol). And "getting back to normal" is what we were all promised would happen. I think we are far from normal now, when people are told to only go to a and e if you are dying.


And right now, normal is leading to cancelled flights, trains, etc., and this disaster in hospitals. (As I understand it not much of a problem in ITU this time, partly because of the variant and partly the vaccines. But when you run at 90-95% bed occupancy in light times a disaster is never far away.)

It suggests we might do better with some kind of new normal. Improving ventilation in public buildings, wearing masks routinely to avoid spreading infections. And when we're in a bad place (like now) wearing masks in more places more of the time, working from home more, etc.

To be fair I think the government reasonably had the idea Omicron was going to fall quickly (as it was doing in other countries). What they got wrong was not changing course when it started rising again. Doesn't take a genius to guess that might cause problems in winter with an already overstretched NHS. (As well as schools, which are open, but are having serious problems with staff absence and children off sick. Maybe it'll improve now they can't find whether they're infected.)


----------



## rayray119 (Apr 8, 2022)

just seen this is form daillymail i tend not to trust that newspaper(if you can call it that)


----------



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if that was governments thinking


You have to bear in mind that BJ is an inveterate liar. He achieves this shameless position by lying so much that he convinces himself that it's the truth. (cf. 'Partygate')


----------



## rayray119 (Apr 8, 2022)

Northerner said:


> You have to bear in mind that BJ is an inveterate liar. He achieves this shameless position by lying so much that he convinces himself that it's the truth. (cf. 'Partygate')


he makes things up as he goes along. remember the start it of he baislly said "people are going to dies but we have to live with that"


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 8, 2022)

I agree with @rayray119, both these reports are from the Daily Mail, and the first story in the OP  doesn't appear on the BBC news site, nor in any quality paper, so i wonder where the story came from . It looks like it's been made up from a request not to go to A&E except in emergencies. I wouldn't trust the Daily Mail to tell me the time of day.

And as I keep repeating this only applies to NHS *England. *I doubt the same applies to NHS Scotland, Wales or Northern Ireland. Neither story appears in Daily Mail Scotland, which is far too busy with moaning about Nicola Sturgeon continuing with face masks in crowded public buildings and transport.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Apr 8, 2022)

mikeyB said:


> It looks like it's been made up from a request not to go to A&E except in emergencies.


Seems likely though I wouldn't rule out stronger messages. For example,








						City hospitals issue urgent plea as they face 'significant pressure'
					

Nottingham University Hospitals warned of 'very long' waits at A&E




					www.nottinghampost.com
				



"If you have a minor illness or injury, please visit NHS 111 online (111.nhs.uk) first so they can tell you what to do next. Otherwise it means you will face very long waits in A&E while we care for our seriously ill patients first. You should only call 999 or attend the Emergency Department (A&E) if your condition is a genuine or life or limb threatening."​
I could imagine the Daily Mail getting quotes which (without invention) could be reported in the way they did, though I'm sure all the official recommendations from press offices will be to use the most appropriate service.


----------



## Robin (Apr 8, 2022)

Our ambulance service declared a critical incident status on Wednesday, but have since said the immediate crisis has passed, though they are still pressured.








						Critical incident over for South Central Ambulance Service
					

South Central Ambulance Service says though demand is still high, it is moving out of critical status.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Vonny (Apr 8, 2022)

I now know more people who have had covid than not. I still socially distance and wear masks in shops as I have throughout the pandemic. However my partner has just fallen prey to it for the first time. I've tested negative the last 2 days (since he started feeling poorly and tested positive), but I'm giving him a wide berth, wearing a mask when with him, and sleeping in the spare room, though I daresay it's only a matter of time before I go down with it.


----------



## rayray119 (Apr 8, 2022)

Bruce Stephens said:


> Seems likely though I wouldn't rule out stronger messages. For example,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which has always been a advice However sometimes 999 say somthings not emergency when it is sometimes as I found out once.


----------



## rayray119 (Apr 8, 2022)

mikeyB said:


> I agree with @rayray119, both these reports are from the Daily Mail, and the first story in the OP  doesn't appear on the BBC news site, nor in any quality paper, so i wonder where the story came from . It looks like it's been made up from a request not to go to A&E except in emergencies. I wouldn't trust the Daily Mail to tell me the time of day.
> 
> And as I keep repeating this only applies to NHS *England. *I doubt the same applies to NHS Scotland, Wales or Northern Ireland. Neither story appears in Daily Mail Scotland, which is far too busy with moaning about Nicola Sturgeon continuing with face masks in crowded public buildings and transport.


Probably because those nations still have some rules.


----------

